# Learning to Trap



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello can anyone tell me what I did wrong? I put the lure on the post! I covered my scent in a little urine! The trap wasn't froze down! Obviously by the tracks rule number one was in force and coyotes really cant fly!

To be honest I am posting this so new trappers can see what goes on with a lure post. Fact is, high winds in the daytime uncovered snow on the trap. Last night early this AM freezing temps brought on just the perfect light snow fall. On top of that old fence post is lure and that is truly a 50 year old travel route, that I trapped in my youth for reds.

Copy the photo and blow it up and look at the tracks. Those are normal for this type of set. The coyote walking along a travel route heading for a bed or hunting site just gets past the post and walla the lure hooks them. I could see where it stood on its back paws for a better sniff which is common on high placed lures. Then they circle and then sniff a little more until they can zoom in on something more enticing.

Why did I not catch it. Two things. The obvious perhaps the trap and wax paper were exposed but as I recall I used little urine at this site.{{{ Why, because that is when "I heard the urine jug tipped over"some so I rushed back to the Suburban like the EPA would.}} Most importantly, In my haste I forgot one thing after I made the set and was too lazy to fix it. I should of put a good bait next to the post to hold the yote.

Now if you want to make a "successful" lure set similar to this you can do these three things. All require heavy urine near the trap. Do not forget, use urine!

One---- leave a bait under the lure. :frusty:

Two----make no less than 4 scent post with any type of urine, remembering bobcat urine and even domestic dog urine (rural areas) often out performs yote. Make sure you place two scent post on each side of the lure post.

Three---- get the lure away from the post about a foot or longer by using a twig, wood stake or even wire with a piece of rag attached. The trick here is make it about 2 feet off the ground. 1/2 head higher than a large coyote in your area.

Note: don't get hung up on the single post and lure. All of these work great on branches of loan trees along any travel route. Just put the lure on a tip of a branch at the correct height. Use urine.

Do be lazy, pro trappers catch more because they set more traps. Not more in a trapline, but more at good sets. Combine one and two or two and three, don't be lazy like Me! If you do all you'll have is wax paper with tracks!


----------

